# thunder and lightning then throw out???



## lostintrans (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi there,
i hope someone can sort out this problem for me ive spoke about this problem before but did not know about one piece of crutial info - so the PC in question is totally dead - now we think there was a thunderstorm in the area since last use but i have a surge protector connected which i got with the computer 
- should this not have protected it?
- now both the power supply and HD are still fine 
- if a powersurge due to lightning was the issue would the powersupply not have gone first??
i have also had a close look at the motherboard and found what looks like a burnt out component which i have taken pics of, PLEASE SEE THE ATTACHED PHOTOS - is this the problem and if so, is it fixable??
any help anyone can give would be very appreciative!!


----------



## lostintrans (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## steve771 (Jul 5, 2007)

A surge protector won't protect against a direct lightning strike. It's more for the power fluctuations the power company sends out.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

steve771 said:


> A surge protector won't protect against a direct lightning strike. It's more for the power fluctuations the power company sends out.


And to *truly* protect against those, you really ought to have a UPS with line conditioning.


----------

